# The Latest in Pop Quantum Physics



## Theoretical (Jan 28, 2007)

A testament to how one's theories are most assuredly tied to one's worldviews. The pantheism is very apparent to me, it seems, and I'd imagine there's a lot more philsophy brimming under the surface I'm just not trained enough to notice.

http://www.tenthdimension.com/ 

At least the flash web design is good...right?  

It is unfortunately being taken as serious science and good philosophy by some people I know.


----------



## Staphlobob (Jan 28, 2007)

As soon as I saw reference to the "flatlanders" I turned it off realizing the rest would be no better.


----------

